

Facebook valued at $10bn - RiderOfGiraffes

I thought it might be interesting to gather the links and comments here:
======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626955>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626949>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626946>

Which point to:

[http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090526/da-facebook-
takes-2...](http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090526/da-facebook-
takes-200-million-from-russian-investors-at-10-billion-valuation/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2009/05/26/facebook-
raises-200m-from-...](http://venturebeat.com/2009/05/26/facebook-
raises-200m-from-russian-investor/)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-takes-200-million-
in...](http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-takes-200-million-investment-
at-10-billion-valuation-2009-5)

------
pmjordan
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626941>

which links to

[http://thenextweb.com/2009/05/26/confirmed-facebook-
accepts-...](http://thenextweb.com/2009/05/26/confirmed-facebook-
accepts-200-million-investment-russias-digital-sky-technologies/)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627474>

which points to

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mt-
preview-529311606ce6...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mt-
preview-529311606ce6b7bebfa35f6df4c925bfb65e41ee.php)

I wonder how many we can collect?

